# Help! Need Recipe Please!!



## wendys (Mar 16, 2010)

I am preparing and serving a brunch to about 250 people this coming Sunday, and am grocery shopping tomorrow. I am having trouble finding a recipe for a quiche that can be made in full hotel pans. I have plenty of pans, thinking that I probably need about 12-20 pans. If anyone knows a good egg/cheese/spinach or broccoli and or sausage, etc recipe I would be forever grateful!
Thank you.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

How would you go about serving such, Wendy? A quiche is, at base, a pie. By the time you cut it into portions there would, for most servings, be only a little bottom crust.

Wouldn't individual tarts make more sense?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Make it crustless. I make Bisquik egg pie all the time(recipe is on their web site). It is basically a heavy quiche without a crust. Add any kinds of meats/cheese/veg you want. My favorite is with bacon but I think bacon is a food group /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## wendys (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for your responses. I was thinking of a crustless recipe, so I guess it would be more like a breakfast casserole or something. I have ample hotel pans, that is why I wanted to bake them in that. Individual tarts seem like it would take forever in my 6 tart pans . I am also wanting to keep the costs down because it is a fundraiser brunch. I will keep looking for a recipe....thanks so much for your help.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

Wendy, quiche/tart cases can be bought already prepared in boxes containing individual cases, all you would have to do then is to make the filling, fill, and then bake appropriately


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I've made quiche in hotel pans using a potato crust.
Mix uncooked hashbrowns with egg whites, s&p, line bottom of parchment lined 2" hotel pan, bake until set and golden.
Cool.
Fill with mixture of choice.
Cook in moderate oven until egg is set, covering with a sprayed piece of foil once top of mixture is firm to prevent over browning.
Once cooked would cool and store until needed.
Flip quiche out onto a cutting board, remove parchment, flip onto another board, cut into portions.
Then I would place pieces in a sprayed hotel or sheet pan and flash in oven until hot, for service.

But yes, individuals look nicer.
Muffin tins would be my choice there.


----------

